
Firefox Quantum vs. Google Chrome Speed Test - Grazester
http://mashable.com/2017/11/15/google-chrome-vs-firefox-quantum/#VugFswNI6aqG
======
mephitix
Would love to see a similar test with CPU usage as well. I tried Quantum on OS
X for a few days and had to go back to Chrome because it felt like 75% of the
time opening a tab would cause my computer to take off

